# Least expensive bespoke shoes?



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm sure they aren't in my price range, but I can't imagine that $5k John Lobb is the going rate for most bespoke shoes. So, what are the least expensive bespoke shoes? As someone who has never found a RTW shoe that fits perfectly, and only found one brand so far with a last that fits even close (though there is one more brand I'll try soon), I'm curious about bespoke and wonder if I can get into a pair sooner than I think,


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

You might notice that people who purchase bespoke shoes tend not to be students. 

(NB: I am a student.)


----------



## mafoofan (May 16, 2005)

Bob Loblaw said:


> You might notice that people who purchase bespoke shoes tend not to be students.
> 
> (NB: I am a student.)


How helpful.

Scafora, of Naples, does bespoke shoes for ~$1,500--I _think_. He visits NYC every now and then. Someone who knows more can give you a more precise price estimate.

$5k a pair is at the top of the market.


----------



## dandypauper (Jun 10, 2007)

A company called Magnoli Clothiers makes bespoke shoes for like $300 if I remember correctly. That's less than AE at full price! Their website seems to be down right now, but you can google it. I have absolutely no experience with, or direct knowledge of, their products. Just saw their ad in "Classic Style" magazine. Please try them out and then let us know how it goes. I'll search for a thread here.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Vogel in New York makes a machine made bespoke shoe for about $800 (from memory, I could be a bit off on the price). The fit is good but the make is not up to the standard of the bespoke makers usually discussed here.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

When someone enquires about bargain bespoke shoes - I think that some clarity of the original poster's objective might be in order. I know men who have not purchased a ready to wear suit in years who will gladly purchase ready to wear shoes on occasion. Unless the asker has a very unusual feet or wants something very specific not seen in ready to wear, buying off the shelf should well meet his needs.

I think that is the poster has concerns about cost - bespoke shoes are a poor use of funds that could produce a greater effect in other areas of the wardrobe.


----------



## mafoofan (May 16, 2005)

Bob Loblaw said:


> When someone inquires about bargain bespoke shoes - I think that some clarity on the original poster's objective might be in order. I know men who have not purchased a ready to wear suit in years who will gladly purchase ready to wear shoes on occasion. Unless the asker has a very unusual feet or wants something very specific not seen in ready to wear, buying off the shelf should well meet his needs.
> 
> I think that is the poster has concerns about cost - bespoke shoes are a poor use of funds that could produce a greater effect in other areas of the wardrobe.


In voicing his curiosity about pricing, the OP referred to $5,000 bespoke shoes from John Lobb. These are some of the most expensive bespoke shoes on the market. Even at $1,500 a pair, still a lot, Scafora is significantly cheaper--comparable to the price of RTW John Lobb Prestige shoes. As other posts have already indicated, there are even cheaper alternatives available.

If bespoke shoes really are a poor economic choice given the OP's finances, he's the best one to decide whether that's the case.


----------



## Marcell (Sep 13, 2007)

*Koronya bespoke shoes*

Koronya Shoes offers bespoke shoes at 1.500 USD - 100% hand made, hand-sewn methods.

More information:

https://www.koronya.com

https://youtube.com/user/MarcellHUN


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you sure that you need or want bespoke? You could find that a good MTO will meet your needs. The top Northampton manufacturers offer MTO at a reasonable premium over RTW.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

I know bespoke shoes aren't a student's game, but I'm the kind of guy who likes his ducks in a row. Plus, if John Lobb's rate was the going rate, then that would mean I would never get bespoke shoes. Now that I see there are bespoke options at $300 (ok, that one seems a little risky to me EDIT: after looking them up, I see they do bespoke 1940's and 1950's style shoes...not for me), $800, and $1500, I see that bespoke could be in my not too distant future.

As I understand it, the english MTO means choose from one of our several existing lasts, no?

I have tried on many shoes, and after talking to sellers of Alden and AE have found that none of their lasts will fit my feet properly. Also, I've e-mailed Shipton and some of the English makers (the ones that actually go up to a US 14), and they all have said that they don't think their shoes will fit me (though I'm going to try a CT calf cap toe oxford for myself since returning would be easy). I've also been to Sky Valet to try on some Romano Martegani, they came close to fitting but not quite, and they determined that it wouldn't even be worth my time to try any of the other brands they carry. I can walk into a Nordstrom and try on every single leather soled shoe they have, the only ones that fit well enough that I can actually walk in them are Magnanni. Even then, I'm crushing the leather that the laces go through on the inside side of each shoe with every step because of the odd shape of the top of my foot. I also have an accessory navicular in each foot - not much of a problem in the right foot, but in the left foot it's so pronounced that it pushes out the side of the shoe, making matters worse for my narrow heel/wide foot combo. Even with sneakers I have to do all sorts of tricks with the laces to get them to fit.

That said, obviously on my budget I wouldn't buy bespoke shoes with reckless abandon. However, now that I know there are attainable bespoke options, because I have all the shoes I _need _(minus a black cap toe balmoral - mine finally fell apart), I won't be buying any more until I can get bespoke (black cap toe balmoral excluded).

Having said all that, as a former student of Latin, I appreciate Bob's using "NB."


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

The way Koronya defines their products, their MTM would suit me, and that's "only" $900....this custom last stuff is more attainable that I thought. I imagine any of the bespoke makers are going to have shoes much better quality than Magnanni or even Alden for that matter, no? (Vogel is $800 for subsequent orders, but $1200 for the first order, and I don't know if they come with a lasted tree, Scafora looks to make a nice shoe, but personally I'm more of a traditionalist, I just am forced into wearing non-traditional styles since those are the only RTW available to me).


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Just a thought to add to all the advice you have been given - Trickers - of Northampton do bespoke and it costs £800 a pair - I understand that this represents extremely good value for an English made bespoke shoe - so much so that people over here wonder how they can do it for that price.


----------



## Eustace Tilley (Sep 23, 2007)

Leather man said:


> Just a thought to add to all the advice you have been given - Trickers - of Northampton do bespoke and it costs £800 a pair - I understand that this represents extremely good value for an English made bespoke shoe - so much so that people over here wonder how they can do it for that price.


As does Grenson. They are both bespoke in the sense that an individual last is made to your measurements. BUT:

1. The last is made by a duplicator, which, many shoemakers contend, is not as precise as the hand carved lasts that Cleverley, Foster, Lobb etc. use
2. The shoe is primarily machine made
3. The quality of the leather is not as good as top flight bespoke (but pretty good nonetheless)

Not to say that Trickers and Grenson bespoke are not a good value, but they are not comparable to the other British makes.


----------



## Eustace Tilley (Sep 23, 2007)

Also, if you are willing to travel, I believe Ugolini does bespoke starting at 750 euros.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

Slight threadjack:

Is bespoke the only way to go for distinctly different feet? My left foot is a 11.5 EE, my right a 10.5 E. Left foot is flat , right foot has an extremely high arch. Are there modifications to MTO that could accommodate these, and the OP's, concerns without worrying about bespoke, or is this what bespoke is meant for?


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

I know Martegani can proved different sized left and right shoes at a slightly increased cost. Don't know about the other stuff. In my case, the problem is I'm standing on the upper in the entire region below the red line (that is a crude and imprecise line, but it gives an idea). With Magnanni shoes it's to a bearable extent, with all other brands I have tried to date, it is downright painful (and I actually step on it to the extend that the side of the upper get a line in the middle from rubbing the finish off the sole). It's not a matter of simply going wider, because even at that D width, without modification my heel will slip right out and I have to tighten the laces as much as possible to give me some support in the sides of my toe region.


BTW, if someone does have a recommended shoe give the way I find shoes to fit that isn't MTM, then I'm all ears.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Eustace Tilley said:


> As does Grenson. They are both bespoke in the sense that an individual last is made to your measurements. BUT:
> 
> 1. The last is made by a duplicator, which, many shoemakers contend, is not as precise as the hand carved lasts that Cleverley, Foster, Lobb etc. use
> 2. The shoe is primarily machine made
> ...


I get the impression that Trickers' quality is declining. Please correct me if I am wrong. You may find Trickers' styles to be dated or old-fashioned. I read that Grenson is trying re-establish its reputation as a top brand.


----------



## Eustace Tilley (Sep 23, 2007)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> I get the impression that Trickers' quality is declining. Please correct me if I am wrong. You may find Trickers' styles to be dated or old-fashioned. I read that Grenson is trying re-establish its reputation as a top brand.


Trickers lasts are certainly not as attractive as EG or C&J, but I have not heard anything about their quality declining. But then again, I am not intimately familiar with the brand, so your info may be better.

I'm not certain how that translates into the quality of their bespoke product though. The samples I have seen in their London store seemed decent enough for the price.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

I was not impressed by Trickers' stock or display on recent visits. I have not tried their bespoke service as C&J's RTW meets my wide fit and style requirements. However, I am very tempted by Vass's quality and prices!!


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm always intrigued by people who opt for bespoke shoes because RTW "don't fit" correctly. Exactly what part of the shoe does not fit for you? Are you sure your expectations are reasonable??

MrR


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

MrRogers said:


> I'm always intrigued by people who opt for bespoke shoes because RTW "don't fit" correctly. Exactly what part of the shoe does not fit for you? Are you sure your expectations are reasonable??
> 
> MrR


See posts 10 and 16 in this thread.


----------



## RJmaiorano (Feb 12, 2007)

I know Warsaw is sort of off the beaten path but there as been talk here about bespoke shoes from a maker out there for around 400 dollars.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=73329&highlight=warsaw


----------



## fumanpo (Aug 7, 2004)

I was just in Budapest, and decided to pull the trigger on some Vass 'bespoke' shoes as a souvenir (rather than the standard paprika). My credit card bill shows $853.03 for the purchase. I'll hold off on final judgment until I get the finished product. They won't deliver overseas for the first order, so I'm stopping by Hungary again next May after my scheduled trip to Vienna to pick them up. So if you're happening to be in Eastern Europe, Vass sounds like a bargain...

The ladies in the store told me my own last would be made from their measurements, but with the language barrier, I'm not 100% sure of that. They made some measurements of both my feet, but their process was less thorough than my fitting at Cleverley, where they did measurements with me sitting and standing. Again, I'll have to see how the final product is like...


----------



## jkreusc (Aug 14, 2006)

A little thinking out of the box... I know there are many custom Cowboy boot makers out there that go from measurements of your feet and make the boots, at more reasonable prices than mentioned here. At least, that is my impression from going to the Texas State Fair.

Anyway, although they specialize in boots, perhaps they could make a shoe, or even just a last that you could hand off to another. A quick google search of "custom boots" turned up many options.


----------



## sia (Apr 27, 2007)

While not by any measure of the imagination "bespoke" in the traditional sense, highly customized shoe by Otabo made precisely to the measurements of your foot might be an option. I've never seen any of their shoes in person, but the website does look intriguing...


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> Is bespoke the only way to go for distinctly different feet?


In my opinion, yes. There are great improvements when an individual last is made.


----------



## Eustace Tilley (Sep 23, 2007)

jkreusc said:


> A little thinking out of the box... I know there are many custom Cowboy boot makers out there that go from measurements of your feet and make the boots, at more reasonable prices than mentioned here. At least, that is my impression from going to the Texas State Fair.
> 
> Anyway, although they specialize in boots, perhaps they could make a shoe, or even just a last that you could hand off to another. A quick google search of "custom boots" turned up many options.


Cheaper, and possibly better for custom shoes, would be to get a 3D scan of your foot and send it to Springline in Northampton, who'll make a last for you.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

That Otabo site is interesting. I look forward to seeing the Atlanta store.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

Artisan Fan said:


> In my opinion, yes. There are great improvements when an individual last is made.


For those of us on (relatively) limited budgets with strange mutant feet, do the people who have gone bespoke think we would see much of the same benefit from the "semi-bespoke" offered by Marcel Hun mentioned earlier in this thread (construction of a last from foot tracings and pictures instead of in person)?


----------



## sia (Apr 27, 2007)

the etruscan said:


> For those of us on (relatively) limited budgets with strange mutant feet, do the people who have gone bespoke think we would see much of the same benefit from the "semi-bespoke" offered by Marcel Hun mentioned earlier in this thread (construction of a last from foot tracings and pictures instead of in person)?


Etruscan - I've admittedly done neither custom bespoke nor semi-bespoke from tracings and pictures (although I've had MTO done this way), but the latter method sounds like it'd be so dependent on the skill of whomever was doing the tracing as to sound very risky indeed...


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

sia said:


> Etruscan - I've admittedly done neither custom bespoke nor semi-bespoke from tracings and pictures (although I've had MTO done this way), but the latter method sounds like it'd be so dependent on the skill of whomever was doing the tracing as to sound very risky indeed...


This is what I get for relying on my flaky memory. Mr. Hun does "Our personalities vary one by one, so why should our feet be different? If RTW shoes don't fit you perfectly, a MTM would definitely be the right choice for you. First we take measurments and imprints of the client's feet in order to make an individual shoe last on which the shoe will be created."

Which sounds like quite a bit more than a tracing. Does anyone have experience with this kind of construction? I'm sorry to have asked the wrong question before. $900 is something I could forsee saving up for given enough time, much more than that seems impossible as of now.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

I had one bespoke pair made in Florence last year. They fit very poorly and I donated them to charity. the were $1200 euros. I have since had G&G do a MTO shoe when they came to the States in Oct. this year. 500 GBP gets a beautiful shoe shipped to you in about 4 months. Any had a pair made last year and his are gorgeous. I also think you can get a MTO shoe form Vass thru Gabor Holmes. He will send you a shoe to try and go from there. Vass MTO are under $1000 and beautiful shoes. EG MTO are also great. I would not go Bespoke for that price unless you have just extremely difficult feet to fit.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

We casually discussed EG MTO at Sky Valet when I went to try on the Marteganis (as a possibility of finally having a shoe fit me well, rather than simply good enough to be without pain from the very first step). He didn't think it would work out for me.

I think I'll be meeting Marcell when he goes to NYC to have a pair of Koronya MTM made up for me ($900 including lasted trees and the only difference in his lingo between MTM and bespoke is that I have to go with one of the stock styles with MTM, but the fit is still bespoke). That gets me the full custom fit experience too (measured by the shoemaker himself, totally handmade shoe) I think I'll hold off on the black captoes and put the $200 towards having him make me black cap toe balmorals (I have a pair of black shoes that are good for normal black shoe wear, and I have a pair of cap toe balmorals that while beat up, have enough sole for a handful more wearings and using tricks with polish I can make the upper look good as long as I polish it just before wearing).


----------



## sidvar (Oct 22, 2007)

*Bespoke for under $200*

If you are on a tight budget but have difficult feet, the place to get your shoes made to order is John Brothers in the F block of Connaught Place in New Delhi, India. This is an establishment run by a Chinese family of shoemakers settled in India since the 19th Century. Next door is another custom grade shoe maker, D. Minsen, also a Chinaman.

I got my first pair of bespoke shoes from Minsen in tan - a great shoe. The only problem was the shade of leather -- not cognac (or what AE calls Chili) which I like but something lighter. That pair cost me Rs 4000 (or $100) in 2004. His rates are now around Rs 7000..

My second pair was a standard black oxford from John Bros -- for Rs 8000 - or 200$, and these are perfect.

Ideally, if you are particular about your shade of tan, you might want to source some shoe leather abroad and bring it to India. Or see what they have available. Thse guys are excellent at copying any design - John claimed he could reproduce any shoe in the CJ catalogue I showed him.


----------



## Cornellian (Dec 11, 2006)

*A few suggestions...*

I think Jan Kielman will do bespoke from a distance if you send him your measurements (https://www.kielman.pl/en/index.php) and his prices come in just under $1000. If you're willing to travel to Vienna, there are some good makers there who can do a shoe for $1000-1500, but you'd have to travel.

Two months ago I would have recommended a vist to Vass in Budapest for MTM shoes, but after receiving what was probably the worst customer service from a retail establishment I have ever experienced in my life, I'm no longer inclined to put them on my list.

I'm not sure what your fit issues are, but there may be other alternatives. I have a high arch foot and have spent a long time trying to find a comfortable shoe that provided decent support and didn't cause blisters. I finally came across the Modified last made by Alden which is made specifically for the high-arched foot. Moulded Shoe in NYC sells them (). You can have a look at the various options (lasts) made by Alden at https://aldenshoe.com/cat_ortho.htm. The problem is, not may of these shoes are very stylish...

Happy hunting!


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I have two pair of vass bespoke cordovan ankle boots for about $750 a pair. but I had to be there for both the fitting and have somebody pick them up. I am extremly happy with them.


----------



## Eustace Tilley (Sep 23, 2007)

Tonyp said:


> I had one bespoke pair made in Florence last year.


Was this Bemer?


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

I popped into the Trickers Jermyn St shop having seen the "£850 for bespoke shoes" sign in the window. It is a very small bespoke operation so small that as the lastmaker is in hospital (for a foot operation ironically) their next day for appointments is the 14th February. He is only there 1 day a month anyway. 

I picked up their information sheet which gives some more information. "12-15 weeks to first fitting, 7-8 weeks further fitting, 5-6 weeks finishing. The £850 includes making of last. Separate lasts for lace and slip on shoes. Variety of sole. Over 50 leathers. 70 basic styles with possibility of own design. Appointment recommended for first shoe" with lastmaker.


----------



## Marcell (Sep 13, 2007)

I plan to visit London to contact my customers in the early next year. My bespoke shoes are starts at 1.500 USD (£740). The first fitting is 5-6 weeks, the ready shoe is about 4 weeks.

When I have the exact date of my visit I will announce here.

Koronya Shoes
www.koronya.com


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Are you still going to be in New York in Februrary? Also, is that pen I see you using in the styleforum thread on measuring https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=48398&highlight=koronya a rOtring? Also, is the black shoe in the second picture on the shoe samples page of your website a made to measure option or was that a bespoke design.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Marcell said:


> I plan to visit London to contact my customers in the early next year. My bespoke shoes are starts at 1.500 USD (£740). The first fitting is 5-6 weeks, the ready shoe is about 4 weeks.
> 
> When I have the exact date of my visit I will announce here.
> 
> ...


Will you be bringing examples of RTW and MTO? Do you cater for wide fiitings in RTW?


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> Do you cater for wide fiitings in RTW?


Stop moaning!..........Wide fittings?&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Everybody caters for those.

Tricker's or Grenson even can fit 'Darling Clementine ("Herring boxes without topses, sandals were for Clementine.")

It's the narrow fittings that are hard to come by. If you are a 9 B or C (UK size), then you'll know difficulties.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

bengal-stripe said:


> Stop moaning!..........Wide fittings?&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Everybody caters for those.
> 
> Tricker's or Grenson even can fit 'Darling Clementine ("Herring boxes without topses, sandals were for Clementine.")
> 
> It's the narrow fittings that are hard to come by. If you are a 9 B or C (UK size), then you'll know difficulties.


No no, try being a size 14 with a narrow heel, a medium-wide forefoot, and a middle of your foot (where non-flat footed people have an arch) that is only slightly narrower than the widest part of your foot. When your footprint is two parallel lines that then shift to a V from the ankle back, and you wear a size 14, then you know about hard to fit feet.


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

marlinspike said:


> a narrow heel, a medium-wide forefoot, and a middle of your foot that is only slightly narrower than the widest part of your foot.


That's my footprint - just not that long&#8230;&#8230;..American size 10 B fits nicely!

At least in the States, you get offered different fittings. In the UK, it's only wide and wider still.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

bengal-stripe said:


> That's my footprint - just not that long&#8230;&#8230;..American size 10 B fits nicely!
> 
> At least in the States, you get offered different fittings. In the UK, it's only wide and wider still.


Hmmm, for me I would need an American 14D's front, the middle from a 14EEE (or maybe slightly wider), and the heel of a 14B (a standard 14D actually causes me great physical pain in the middle of my foot and with each step I crush the side of the upper leather onto the ground, yet the heel will slip). The trick with 14 is that about 90% of companies stop at 13. My glove size is also slightly larger than XL and my hat size is a european 64 (US 8). It's like some sort of trick, I'm one size larger in everything than the upper limit of most companies.


----------



## KSM (Jun 6, 2005)

the etruscan said:


> This is what I get for relying on my flaky memory. Mr. Hun does "Our personalities vary one by one, so why should our feet be different? If RTW shoes don't fit you perfectly, a MTM would definitely be the right choice for you. First we take measurments and imprints of the client's feet in order to make an individual shoe last on which the shoe will be created."
> 
> Which sounds like quite a bit more than a tracing. Does anyone have experience with this kind of construction? I'm sorry to have asked the wrong question before. $900 is something I could forsee saving up for given enough time, much more than that seems impossible as of now.


I actually have some experience with Marcell from Koronya. I visited Budapest back in October and had him measure my foot for a pair of bespoke Budapests. I did a detailed post over on Styleforum describing the entire experience:

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=48398.

I'm really pleased with how things have gone so far. Marcell is very easy to work with and has a lot of really good ideas, which definitely helps if it's your first time through the bespoke process. He's managed to strike that elusive balance between respect for tradition, mastery of technique, and an eye that understands modern styling.

The actual measurement process doesn't take long, but I wouldn't trust it to anyone without a lot of training. Marcell makes detailed tracing of each foot, and takes a series of measurements at various points around each foot so that his last maker can construct your custom last.

https://imageshack.us

After that comes a test shoe so you can tune the fit before he starts work on the final shoe. I'm at the test shoe stage now. Marcell recently got my lasts back from the maker (apparently one of the last remaining ones in Hungary) and I'll further document the process where I started it on Styleforum. I'll make sure I post a reminder here when a new "episode" goes up.

I was fortunate to be able to see Marcell in Budapest. But he is planning on coming to NYC soon, so it would be worth sending him a PM to find out when he's flying over. Maybe if there's enough demand from other locations like San Francisco he could be convinced to extend his tour.


----------



## KSM (Jun 6, 2005)

*Test shoe report now on Styleforum*

I now have the Koronya test shoe that I mentioned in the previous post. For anyone who is interested, I've written about it here:
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=57503


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

dandypauper said:


> ...saw their ad in "Classic Style" magazine. Please try them out and then let us know how it goes. I'll search for a thread here.


Not to hijack the thread but, have any recent issues of classic style magazine been distributed. I subscribed last August and though the bill showed up on the credit card statement, I have yet to recieve a magazine...other than the one I bought at Barnes and Noble (Mad Men's Jon Hamm is pictured on the cover of that one). I thought Classic Style was to be published bi-monthly?


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

I have bespoke suits, shirts, and shoes. IMO - shirts represent the best value, suits the ultimate luxury, and shoes.....

For me, I'll never go bespoke for shoes again. I thought they would be sublime in terms of fit. I was wrong. They dont fit any better than any of my many pairs of AE, and in some cases worse. Well made shoes mold to your feet anyway. Dont see how I can ever justtify that price again. (BTW - my bespoke shoes were by E Vogel - FWIW....)


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

It's got to be basically good before one can call it good value. I suspect that a better pair of shoes (which might cost $2,500--$3,500) could change your estimate of the benefits. Whether it is worth the cost to you is another question entirely.


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

I've seen Otabo shoes "in person". If your standard is Alden, Alan Edmonds,
C&J, etc., you will not be impressed. They look like cheap footwear. A bit
like Rockports but with more style on some models. Their dealer in 
San Francisco is a orthopedic "custom" shoe vendor with a shabby
store in an out-of-the-way location. I have great difficulty finding
dress shoes that fit, yet I was not tempted to purchase Otabo.


----------



## ebnewman (Jul 18, 2007)

Does anyone have experience with the Left Foot Company and their bespoke shoes? They've been getting good press here in a few magazines like Forbes but they only have shops in Europe. At I think $350 for a pair of bespoke shoes they seem to represent a great deal, granted they have pretty limited styles, so perhaps they're like MTO plus or something.

www.leftfootcompany.com


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Unfortunately, whoever's writing at Forbes doesn't know a thing about quality clothing. Still, interesting site. Finnish, English and Japanese language options...


----------



## fritzl (Jun 5, 2006)

ebnewman said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Left Foot Company...


Forget about them. I was given a pair to test them. Not bad, but never worth 350 bucks.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

RJman said:


> Unfortunately, whoever's writing at Forbes doesn't know a thing about quality clothing. Still, interesting site. Finnish, English and Japanese language options...


Ah yes, the old Helsinki-to-Tokyo axis; sushi and saunas all day long.


----------

